# Ram center console build log



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

Just thought I would join in the build log circus. I've got a 2000 Dodge Ram and all my old setups consisted of subs behind my set facing the back of my seat. Well, I am tired of not having any leg room (single cab truck). So, I decided to go with a downfiring center console setup.

Here's a couple of shots in it stock OEM form:





























*I was able to get the console apart from the middle seat:*










*Got all my MDF cut out and ready to build:*










*Started getting the box put together:*


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Had to take a quick test fit to see how it was going to work.. fits like a glove:*










*Checking the fit on the OEM seat cover, which is now the sub box cover.. for realz:*










*Test fitting the console.. it mounts on an angle so it will be level once mounted in the truck:*










*More progress:*










*Got the bottom installed with the sub cutout and the 4 mounting bolts counter sunk and epoxied into place:*










*Last shot for today:*










I should get it finished up tomorrow and installed in my truck. I've decided that I am going to take the console off and sand the edges of the box so that the are rounded. This should make for a better fit for the OEM seat cover. This should end up being a very stealth and clean install. I am really digging it so far. It's a lot different that to subs stuffed behind the back of my seat.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

looking good bud. Whats going in it?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> looking good bud. Whats going in it?


A subwoofer.


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

bobditts said:


> looking good bud. Whats going in it?


That's the million dollar question right now. I am not sure what I will end up going with, but in the meantime I plan on running a 10" IDV3. I have about .80 cubic feet so it should be enough for most SQ oriented 10's, maybe even enough for a 12" if I decided to go larger. I've got 400W RMS right now but depending on the output I might upgrade to more power down the road.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

dbTroy said:


> That's the million dollar question right now. I am not sure what I will end up going with, but in the meantime I plan on running a 10" IDV3. I have about .80 cubic feet so it should be enough for most SQ oriented 10's, maybe even enough for a 12" if I decided to go larger. I've got 400W RMS right now but depending on the output I might upgrade to more power down the road.


What is the depth?


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks good!
Any idea on what volume that ended out being? I have the same seat in my 98 and have often thought about doing a center console but wasn't to sure on how much volume one could come up with.
Never mind the last post answered my question.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> What is the depth?


That was going to be my question...If you can fit a 12, I say dump the 10.


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> What is the depth?


6.5'' ... anything deeper than that and I'd have to mount a baffle to the front.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd probly round the edges, and then wrap it in 1/2" foam before I put the seat cover on, to flesh it out more and give it a more stock appearance. plus it'd feel softer to anyone haing to sit on it, or whatever


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Sr SQ said:


> Any idea on what volume that ended out being?





dbTroy said:


> I have about .80 cubic feet so it should be enough for most SQ oriented 10's, maybe even enough for a 12" if I decided to go larger.


reading>you lol


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a 2000 dodge ram once and made one of those for 2 infinity beta 8's, it sounded great. Have you had to get the transmission rebuilt yet?


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

KAP said:


> I had a 2000 dodge ram once and made one of those for 2 infinity beta 8's, it sounded great. Have you had to get the transmission rebuilt yet?


Not yet and hopefully never. But it has given me problems, but it turned out only to be the speed sensor needed replacing.

Anyone have any suggestions for a sub that will sound good in .80ish cubic feet sealed on about 400W RMS, maybe more in the future.

Going out to get started today.. more pics to come.


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Got it finished up today...*


*I started out rounding all the edges down so it is nice and smooth:*










*Installed the terminal and ran the wiring for the sub:*










*I installed the seat cover and mounted the armrest back to the box.. ready to mount the sub:*










*Got the sub mounted and it's now ready to be mounted in the truck:*










*Mounted in place and ready to rock:*










*Here's a closeup shot:*










*And here is what the final product looks like.. I think it's pretty stealth:*










*Drivers side shot:*


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't listened to it that much yet, but overall the sound is very nice. It has a much more upfront bass and there didn't seem to be any group delay that I've experinced before with subs behind the seat. This ID sub is just temperary until I get something else.. I think a 10 or 12 off of 500-600W RMS ought to be enough output for me.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice! I sometimes wish my truck didn't have a center console so I could do something like that instead of under the back seat.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

that is cool


----------



## cochino12 (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks good, how much rattle do you get out of the stuff you keep in the console?


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

cochino12 said:


> Looks good, how much rattle do you get out of the stuff you keep in the console?


Well I don't really keep anything in the console so it's just bass coming outta there.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

You must have had some big boxes behind the seats. In my 95 reg cab I could move the seats all the way back and lean them back to the wall and not touch my boxes


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

dbTroy said:


> I haven't listened to it that much yet, but overall the sound is very nice. It has a much more upfront bass and there didn't seem to be any group delay that I've experinced before with subs behind the seat. This ID sub is just temperary until I get something else.. I think a 10 or 12 off of 500-600W RMS ought to be enough output for me.



The ID sub is temporary?  Thats a great lil sub for the money!! Or do you need MORE output? Good looking box BTW!


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

CCSS said:


> The ID sub is temporary?  Thats a great lil sub for the money!! Or do you need MORE output? Good looking box BTW!


Well basically alittle more output. My sub is a dual 4 ohm (I had two before going to a single sub) and I need something that will end up at a 4 ohm load due to my amp. So right now the sub is wired for a 8 ohm load and the amp isn't getting it going like I want. I knew that going into it and that is why it is only temporary. I love ID's subs, but I've been running them in some form or fashion for years and I am just wanting to try something else now. 

Any suggestions for a sub that will like .85 cubic feet sealed on about 450W RMS? Number 1 on my list right now is a Dayton HO 12.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

dbTroy said:


> Well basically alittle more output. My sub is a dual 4 ohm (I had two before going to a single sub) and I need something that will end up at a 4 ohm load due to my amp. So right now the sub is wired for a 8 ohm load and the amp isn't getting it going like I want. I knew that going into it and that is why it is only temporary. I love ID's subs, but I've been running them in some form or fashion for years and I am just wanting to try something else now.
> 
> Any suggestions for a sub that will like .85 cubic feet sealed on about 450W RMS? Number 1 on my list right now is a Dayton HO 12.


I take it your amp can't handle a 2 ohm load?


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

Mirage_Man said:


> I take it your amp can't handle a 2 ohm load?


Yeah it's a 2 channel amp being bridged at 4 ohms mono.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

dbTroy said:


> Well basically alittle more output. My sub is a dual 4 ohm (I had two before going to a single sub) and I need something that will end up at a 4 ohm load due to my amp. So right now the sub is wired for a 8 ohm load and the amp isn't getting it going like I want. I knew that going into it and that is why it is only temporary. I love ID's subs, but I've been running them in some form or fashion for years and I am just wanting to try something else now.
> 
> Any suggestions for a sub that will like .85 cubic feet sealed on about 450W RMS? Number 1 on my list right now is a Dayton HO 12.


First off, great looking work! The only thing I would've done differently is use T-nuts and small machine bolts to secure the sub. As far as a new sub, why don't you just go with a 4ohm SVC version of the sub you already have. I use a pair of IDQ's and I think they're awsome. Again...great looking install.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

dbTroy said:


> Yeah it's a 2 channel amp being bridged at 4 ohms mono.


Down firing, at 4 ohm, alot of subs would work great in the same pricepoint. T/S parameters dont change that much based on price.

For small enclosures Arc performs well, as do ID's. If you had a bit more power an Eclipse SW8000 would be a beast in that box.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice....armrest.:blush:


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

My bro has a HO for sale if you are in need. It doesn't have a whole lot of use and looks like new. It is a shallow sub and I know it likes smaller boxes like that because that is basically the reason he is switching.


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

I appreciate the offer, but I ended up going with a 12" RE Audio SR. I ran a bunch of subs through WinISD and it really has nice output.


----------



## kevt197 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like you know what you are doing. Any way that I can get some dimensions from you? Looks awesome!!


----------



## Billyg (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks great! Do you have the measurements for all of the pieces you had to cut? Any other specs would be helpful too. I found one of the boxes on Crutchfields and they wanted $599...I DON'T THINK SO!

Any help is very appreciated!

Billyg


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

2008


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

We need a 'back from the dead' smiley!


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

simple, stealth and effective....that is what i like myself.....great work bro....


----------



## ironhead79 (Jul 30, 2011)

Beats having it behind the seat, now to build one for my qcsb !!


----------



## SammySRT8 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great job on the fabrication. I just bought a 98 and I want to do the same thing.

Do you have the dimensions of each piece wood you cut?

Will it fit in my 98?

Thanks


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome work. I actually have the same type of box built in my 2004 Dodge Ram Quad Cab. I also used oem fabric but had foam put in so it would be somewhat usable as far as a seat goes. In mine I have a 10SL7 Kicker sub and it pounds. It's connected to a Rockford Fosgate Power 1000a2 bridged.


----------

